# Next Meeting Australian Professional Technical Analysts (APTA) 7th Feb



## Boo Boo (22 January 2012)

Next APTA Meeting Wed 7th Feb Speakers Bryan Chung (Cyclical Trading) and Kingsley Jones (Investor Sentiment) http://bit.ly/pQL3e6


----------



## peter2 (22 January 2012)

First I've read about the APTA. 
Looking at their website, there is much similarity with the aims of the ATAA. 

I don't understand the benefit of having two associations both promoting the application of technical analysis to the financial markets.

Do the APTA allow visitors to attend their meetings?


----------



## motorway (22 January 2012)

> Kingsley's presentation is about Investor Sentiment, as measured by Kingsley's Mind of Market Average (MOMA).
> 
> This is a tool he developed at CSFB in 2002 to help measure the average profit and loss of investors on their portfolios, for both stocks and indices. The so-called Savvy Yabby Model will be introduced and explained with some topical examples from today's markets.




Sounds Interesting.. Though Google brings up very little.
I Would be interested in finding some information on this.


Motorway


----------



## Boo Boo (24 January 2012)

APTA is fairly different to the ATAA:

1. APTA's presentations deal with TA, whereas the ATAA is really now a trading club with presentations even involving fundamental analysis. It is no longer a TA organisation. Nothing wrong with that but they shouldn't pretend to be something they're not. The ATAA is really more like the AIA now.

2. So many presenters at ATAA are just looking to sell something. APTA deliberately attempts to keep vendors away. Most APTA presentations are by their professional members.

3. APTA is smaller and offers the opportunity to interact more readily with presenters and other members.

4. APTA is affilliated with the global Market Technicians Association (MTA).

5. APTA is essentially an association for professional TAs but also has a membership category for anyone with an interest in TA. The ATAA loses many TAs when they get to a higher level of understanding whereas APTA retains them as the basis of the organisation.

6. All of APTA's resources are devoted to members. The directors take no fees and are not reimbursed for meeting or travelling expenses. The ATAA spends up to $40,000 per year on directors meetings !!

I believe that APTA allows one visit for free but any category of membership must be attained before being allowed to attend another.



peter2 said:


> First I've read about the APTA.
> Looking at their website, there is much similarity with the aims of the ATAA.
> 
> I don't understand the benefit of having two associations both promoting the application of technical analysis to the financial markets.
> ...


----------



## peter2 (24 January 2012)

Thanks for that BB. 
I agree with you on pt(1) although some chapters do a much better job than others. I'm wondering about the value of my ATAA membership as the presentations are at an introductory level. I want to be challenged by new ideas and different methods of analysis. 

I'll attend the next meeting and ask about membership options.


----------



## Boo Boo (24 January 2012)

Peter,

Besides the higher quality presentations at APTA, I think it's also important to consider the networking opportunities at events like these.   You will be rubbing shoulders with a different crowd than at ATAA meetings. 

I actually think the ATAA in Sydney has lost it's way and has serious problems, not the least that the directors spending up to and over $40,000 on 3 board meetings a year !



peter2 said:


> Thanks for that BB.
> I agree with you on pt(1) although some chapters do a much better job than others. I'm wondering about the value of my ATAA membership as the presentations are at an introductory level. I want to be challenged by new ideas and different methods of analysis.
> 
> I'll attend the next meeting and ask about membership options.


----------



## peter2 (24 January 2012)

I would only attend for the meetings initially. When doing your own thing (as an independent trader does) the value of networking is overstated. If however I was intrigued by a new idea or a view then further discussion would be interesting. I find it difficult to discuss trading with a group of traders as we all have our own ideas, market paradigms that we use to interact with the market. We have strong opinions and we all know what we must do in order to profit. (A bit intolerant, like ASF atm.)

Interacting with people who are passionate about the same business I'm passionate about, that is appealing. I have always learned a lot by being involved with professional associations as I have done throughout my previous career. I thought the ATAA would provide that but unfortunately not.


----------



## tech/a (24 January 2012)

peter2 said:


> I would only attend for the meetings initially. When doing your own thing (as an independent trader does) the value of networking is overstated. If however I was intrigued by a new idea or a view then further discussion would be interesting. I find it difficult to discuss trading with a group of traders as we all have our own ideas, market paradigms that we use to interact with the market. We have strong opinions and we all know what we must do in order to profit. (A bit intolerant, like ASF atm.)
> 
> Interacting with people who are passionate about the same business I'm passionate about, that is appealing. I have always learned a lot by being involved with professional associations as I have done throughout my previous career. I thought the ATAA would provide that but unfortunately not.




I agree with Peter on this.
I went to 5 meetings when I first started in T/A. Around 17 yrs ago.
Was as Peter says. In the end I only went to hear a guest speaker who interested me.


----------



## Boo Boo (25 January 2012)

peter2 said:


> Interacting with people who are passionate about the same business I'm passionate about, that is appealing. I have always learned a lot by being involved with professional associations as I have done throughout my previous career. I thought the ATAA would provide that but unfortunately not.




That's the beauty of APTA.


----------



## Boo Boo (30 January 2012)

More information. http://www.apta.org.au/next-meeting/

*Next APTA Meeting Tuesday 7th February, 2012*

The next meeting of the Australian Professional Technical Analysts (APTA) Inc will be held at the City Tattersalls Club, 194 - 204 Pitt Street, Sydney at 6.00pm on Tuesday 7th February, 2012. 

Following a collaborative agreement between the Australian Professional Technical Analysts (APTA) Inc and the Market Technicians Association (MTA), members of the MTA receive honorary APTA membership and are entitled to attend all APTA meetings. The APTA Management Committee extend a warm welcome to our MTA colleagues.

* Please note that APTA and MTA members receive 3 Continuing Education (CE) Credits for attending the meeting. 

6.00pm:

Speaker: Bryan (Byung Joon) Chung CMT, CFA, CFTe

Topic: The Cyclical Trading Approach

The cyclical trading approach is to enter a market in the direction of the trend, buying cyclical bottoms using mechanical trading signals when the trend is up, and selling cyclical tops when the trend is down. In addition, at anticipated longer-term cyclical tops and bottoms, one can trade trend reversals, due to the direction of the longer-term cycles setting the trend for the shorter-term cycle.

Biography: Bryan came to Australia in 1990s as an overseas student. After completing the Master of Commerce degree at Sydney University in 1997, he went back to South Korea and worked at major Korean financial institutions for several years as a stock broker and a wealth manager. He is a Chartered Financial Analyst (CFA), a Chartered Market Technician (CMT), and a Certified Financial Technician (CFTe).

At present, he is living in Sydney with his family and is active as a private trader trading with his own capital in the major Futures markets around the world.

Bryan has built a mechanical trading system based on market cycles to capture most of the sizeable profit potentials generated by longer-term trending moves in any given market.

7.00pm:

Speaker: Kingsley Jones CFA

Topic: Mind of the Market Average (MOMA): The Fundamentals of Investor Sentiment 

Kingsley's presentation is about Investor Sentiment, as measured by Kingsley's Mind of Market Average (MOMA). This is a tool he developed at CSFB in 2002 to help measure the average profit and loss of investors on their portfolios, for both stocks and indices. The so-called Savvy Yabby Model will be introduced and explained with some topical examples from today's markets.

The goal of the presentation is to add weight to the growing evidence from quantitative traders that technical analysis is sensible, rational and effective.

Biography: Kingsley has pursued both scientific and market interests throughout his career. He started out as a scientist, but turned to trading markets to supplement his income. This interest became a passion and he then became a professional investor. In the past fifteen years, he was an analyst at County Investment Management, a stockbroker at Credit Suisse First Boston, part of a market leading value team at AllianceBernstein LP, a quantitative trader and portfolio manager of the Macquarie Global Thematic Fund (which finished #1 in its class).

In April 2011, Kingsley closed down the fund and left Macquarie to develop a different kind of "principal-to-principal" investment firm. That firm is launching in 2012, and will focus on investor education, investment strategy research and fund incubation.  

 In April 2011, Kingsley closed down the fund and left Macquarie to develop a different kind of "principal-to-principal" investment firm. That firm is launching in 2012, and will focus on investor education, investment strategy research and fund incubation.    This APTA talk is about Investor Sentiment, as measured by Kingsley's Mind of Market Average (MOMA). This is a tool he developed at CSFB in 2002 to help measure the average profit and loss of investors on their portfolios, for both stocks and indices. The so-called Savvy Yabby Model will be introduced and explained with some topical examples from today's markets.  The goal of the talk is to add weight to the growing evidence from quantitative traders that technical analysis is sensible, rational and effective.  

Visit www.krwjones.com for more information.


----------

